# Excessively Long Tail???



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have been looking for information about this, but to no avail. Many people (including the vet) make comments about how long Sunny's tail is. It is about 1/2in off the ground. Is this normal? Within breed standard? Obviously it doesn't hurt him or anything like that, I was just curious. Thank for any comments!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Pictures? How old is he?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How old is he?

The tail (bone) should not be longer than the dog's hock. And those dogs with longer tail feathering get it trimmed up to that point. 

Is it the tail bone that's that long? Or is it feathering?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Breed standard states that ideally the tip tail bone should reach to the tip of the hock. It is very common for puppies to have very long tails off and on while they are young, as they tend not to grow in even stages.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

These are the best I could do...he wouldn't stop wagging  He will be 4 months on the 28th, not sure how many weeks that is. Only the last 1/4in of his tail is hair, the rest is bone.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Sometimes at that age they do have super long tails...the rest of the body eventually catches up!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope he grows into it then! Thank you for the responses!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My breeder said that spirit is going to have a long tail, when she stopped by my home.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

RaeRae1706 said:


> I hope he grows into it then! Thank you for the responses!


He probably will grow into it. But if he doesn't, it will end up being just one of those quirky things that you love about him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Breed standard or not, I love a long heavily feathered Golden tail myself. Given how frequently Sunny catches her tail when she chases it, hers must be long, too. Or maybe she's stretching it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's a youngster, and will grow into it. At this age the tail is close to the length it will be at adulthood.


----------

